# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  Direct Metal Laser Sintering Questions

## CocoJuls

I'm doing a study about the DLSM printers, and if anyone can answer some of my questions pls  :Smile: What brand or specific machines do DLSM?What slicing software does most DLSM printers use? Is it free? How do i use this software?How does one maintain a DLSM Printer and what are the common problems that occur in DLSM Printers?

----------

